# Most Attractive Fictional Character(s) (Baring IRL)



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Vent about your waifus and husbandos. Anime, Cartoons, video games, etc. I know we got weeabos on this forum.

I'm sure at this point everyone knows who my pixel husband is atm.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

That dude has a huge beak imo


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Jesus.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

IMO


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

Nobody in particular, but anime shows often have characters with giant chests. I would pick one of those.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Don't judge me.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

someone please tell me i'm not alone in not understanding the first line of the OP


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

What is a waifus?

Is husbandos a mexican husband? 

What is a weeabos?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Anark said:


> someone please tell me i'm not alone in not understanding the first line of the OP


Was typing as you posted.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Mitsuru Kirijo from Persona 3/Persona 4 Arena*
















*
Crimson Viper from Street Fighter 4 and Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3:*








*
And Cassie Cage from Mortal Kombat:*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Mitsuru Kirijo from Persona 3 and Persona 4: Arena
Lara Croft from Tomb Raider (Reboot)
Nene from Samurai Warriors

BBR would like Nene :mj


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> IMO


Looks like boobs, tbh.



Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> That dude has a huge beak imo


I like wider and longer noses, anyways. Bonus points for it to have a slight crookedness to it. (I think I'm actually developing a type).



Mister Abigail said:


> Jesus.


Long hair :nice


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Harley Quinn from Batman tas


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> IMO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I always liked Jean Grey and Donna Troy from comic books and Jessica Rabbit from feature films.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

I'll go with Rangiku Matsumoto from Bleach kada


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*For anime, it's Ryoko from Tenchi Muyo:









Starfire from Teen Titans:









And Android 18 from Dragonball Z:*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Olga Pataki is a total babe TBH


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *For anime, it's Ryoko from Tenchi Muyo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starfire..:banderas


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Starfire from Teen Titans:
> 
> 
> ...


*

Man they really ruined the Teen Titans I grew up with with the chibi shit. The kids today will never know what was the good life like :mj2








*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Pixel husband being cute. :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lulu from Final Fantasy 10










:yoda :banderas kada :trips5 :cena6


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Lulu from Final Fantasy 10


Always wanted to cosplay her. :hmm:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Always wanted to cosplay her. :hmm:


Pretty sure you could pull it off pretty well tbh :quimby


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

A-C-P said:


> Pretty sure you could pull it off pretty well tbh :quimby





I call cosplaying the cactus in the picture when Thwagger cosplays her.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I think everyone liked her didn't they, Eva Marie wants to be her : 










Mrs Krabappel is quite a milf lol 










And Lois Griffin ... 










Mrs Geriatrix from Asterix ...










And the lady from Beavis and Butthead Do America ...










Haha, what a thread


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Future Trunks, specifically when he has the sword. What a majestic being he is. No ****.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Pretty sure you could pull it off pretty well tbh :quimby


It'd cost so much money to implement it right. That's why I don't cosplay. I don't wanna half ass it or get a cheap ass wig/costume. I wanna do it and do it right.

I think I'll end up cosplay Hammer from Fable II before I cosplay Lulu, though.



Hawk Harrelson said:


> I call cosplaying the cactus in the picture when Thwagger cosplays her.


:woah


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

High General Brigitte Abbendis of the Scarlet Crusade in World of Warcraft


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Nami, One Piece









Nō, Samurai Warriors :mj









Jessica, Dragon Quest VIII


----------



## Anal Eruption (Sep 4, 2015)

The Dragon from Shrek is fucking hot


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yenny Lopez (A webcomic character):


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Mai Shiranui from Fatal Fury
Oerba Yun Fang from Final Fantasy 13
Killer Frost from Assault on Arkham


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry Thwagger, but all of mai waifus are actually real women and I only call them that for shits and giggles. :draper2

Same goes for my harem (or would it be mai haremu? 8*D).



Anark said:


> someone please tell me i'm not alone in not understanding the first line of the OP


I got it too. :tyson


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> :yoda :banderas kada :trips5 :cena6


*Zahra is a witch, AND a Nazi?! :wee-bey *


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Zahra is a witch, AND a Nazi?! :wee-bey *


A Nazi Witch? :hutz


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> A Nazi Witch? :hutz


Hitler was super into the occult so I'm sure Nazi witches were a real thing.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Liara T'Soni


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ashelin Praxis from the Jak & Daxter franchise.










Her look, her voice, and her attitude all get me harder than Ninja Gaiden II.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bayonetta and Bulma


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Shina and Uranus from *Bloody Roar*

















Quiet from *MGS5*









Seung Mina from *Soul Calibur*









Mitsuko Soma from *Battle Royale*









Jessica Rabbit


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

About to rekt this thread :banderas



Spoiler: waifus











Android 18 from DBZ








Bulma from DBZ 








Videl from DBZ 








Kuroneko from My Little Sister Can't be This Cute!








Mikasa from Attack on Titan








Quiet from MGSV 








Eva from MGS3








Yuno Gasai from Mirai Nikki



ALOT more I could have posted but I'm too lazy :side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

When I was a kid, I used to think Gadget from Chip 'n' Dale's Rescue Rangers was pretty cute.










Nowadays, like Lumpy, I prefer my girls a bit more real. :shrug


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I tried to take a "waifu quiz" online and they kept trying to to pair me up with small horses and showing me pictures like this


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> S
> Mitsuko Soma from *Battle Royale*


:woah

Picking the craziest bitch?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Bayonetta


She looked great in Bayo 1 and even better in Bayo 2 due to the haircut and the blue trim of her attire in my opinion. Jeanne looked pretty damn good too. bama

Then again, English chicks always rank highly in my book thanks to my exposure to Lucy Pinder and Gemma Atkinson.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cammy


















Bayonetta


















Claire Redfield










Lilith


















Jessica Rabbit


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Didn't know so many grown men wanted to bone Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is going to be long list









Huntress









Supergirl









Sela Mathers









Calie Liddle









Zatanna









Ayane









Helena Douglas









Spider Woman









Carol Danvers









Lucy Heartfilia









Mirajane Strauss









Misato Katsuragi









Faye Valentine









CC


Aki Izayoi









Samus Aran


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought Jessica rabbit was hot as a kid... but those exagerated curves don't do anything for me now lol Anyways here's mine




















Poison Ivy in BAS Ep I almost got Im is my favorite mostly cos of her outfit and she was barefoot in it too
:lenny5










Needs a real bad ass so Revy










I'm a thick thigh guy so I'd go with Chun Lee










Pre Mother Chi Chi was also pretty cute










Not to forget another dragonball favorite Launch


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


>


I can't tell if the gif itself or the title of it is funnier.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I can't tell if the gif itself or the title of it is funnier.


You're right, it's pretty hard to choose LOL


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Piper Chapman from Orange Is The New Black.









Catwoman









Batgirl









Harley Quinn


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


>


I get the sense this is a subject you've thought about before lol



Anyway... How could I forget the most bad ass fictional chick in history: Dianna of Themiscyra.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I get the sense this is a subject you've thought about before lol


It's hard to choose just one LOL. Funny thing is I probably forgot a few


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jessica Rabbit


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

The Tempest said:


> Jessica, Dragon Quest VIII





Gandhi said:


> Ashelin Praxis from the Jak & Daxter franchise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jak & Dragon quest fans ? PS2 was the best :banderas

*Other hot video game characters :*

I-No










Sophita Alexandra










Lightning











*Manga/Anime *

Boa Hancock


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Golden Darkness.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Haku










@Sheamus_ROCKS


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Might Guy said:


> Haku
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cudi where's Kaguya in this post?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> Golden Darkness.


Really, Wagg? :heyman6


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Cammy Street Fighter :yoda


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Thought kitty pride in x men evolution was sexy as fuck.
Any version of supergirl is cosmetically pleasing 
Had a thing for hawk girl in JL and JLU

But now the women's gots to be real


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> Golden Darkness.


Wagg, what the fuck, bruh? :sodone :dahell

Is your favorite anime Boku No Picu?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Then again, English chicks always rank highly in my book


You have good taste


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

I had a thing for the Pink Power Ranger when I was a wee boy
Hayley and Francine from American Dad!

Orchid from Killer Instinct (2013, not the Janet Jackson version)
Shaundi from Saints Row
Momiji and Rachel from Ninja Gaiden/Dead or Alive
Nyotengu from Dead or Alive
Basically everyone from Dead or Alive
Lara Croft from the Tomb Raider reboot
Uriel and Lilith from the Darksiders games

I'd post photos but I don't want to bore anyone with scrolling.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

I find every women I like the same attractive as others :cena


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

This thread is without a doubt the most basement dwelling, neckbearded shi....

Ah, screw it... 
Here's my choices :






























Lunatic Fringe said:


> Cammy Street Fighter :yoda


Man that chick Amanda from Tough Enough would make the hottest Cammy cosplayer ever.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Surprised Jill hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## SatyamHair (Sep 5, 2015)

we like it ... waifus and husbandos. so nice concept and amazing news...


----------



## dosit (Sep 5, 2015)

hard decsion


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Also, Angelica's mom from Rugrats. Total milf and she would be a total dom which is right up my alley.


----------



## dosit (Sep 5, 2015)

cartoons


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

@Omega_VIK:

Y U NO NAME-DROP CAMMY AND RAINBOW MIKA?!? ಠ益ಠ



virus21 said:


> You have good taste


:fact


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Im not gay, but I've always had admiration for this majestic creatures looks:








He owns his own bar ladies!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A few I forgot









Black Canary









Morrigan Aensland









Sophitia Alexandra


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Haruko from FLCL









Elisa from Gargoyles









Demona from Gargoyles









Korra from Legend of Korra









Kuvira from Legend of Korra









Yoko from Gurren Lagann









Yuki from Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya









Beatrice from Umineko









Winry from Full Metal Alchemist









Shimei from Ikkitousen









Yoruichi from Bleach









Kyoko from Madoka Magica









Anko from Naruto









Kagura from Azumanga Daioh









Faye from Cowboy Bebop


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

Hinata Hyuga

Tracey De Santa (from Gta V )

Amanda De Santa(her mom)
Candy Suxx (from gta vice city)


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

esdeath


Not my waifu but a good contender 
Shinoa


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Some that haven't been mentioned yet (or I missed.)

Marvel's Valkyrie


















Black Canary









Emma Frost










She-Ra









Marvel's Enchantress


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Really, Wagg? :heyman6


You have not read the manga. She's the ultimate tsundere and it took the author YEARS to finally show her warm side. I fucking marked, ok? :mj2



Act Yasukawa said:


> Wagg, what the fuck, bruh? :sodone :dahell
> 
> Is your favorite anime Boku No Picu?


Never heard of that. Is it another term for Cwiss BenWaahh or Kulk Mogan?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> @Omega_VIK:
> 
> Y U NO NAME-DROP *CAMMY AND RAINBOW MIKA*?!? ಠ益ಠ
> 
> ...


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Considering how many people here I'm sure play League hardcore I'm highly disappointed in the lack of Katarina Du Couteau in this thread. :vince4


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

At first I thought I had nothing to contribute, but then I remembered video games.

*Revolver Ocelot*









*Thane Krios* (his is more a character thing, as he does look like some kind of fish)









And as a little girl I always had a crush on *Gambit*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

What A Maneuver said:


> *Thane Krios* (his is more a character thing, as he does look like some kind of fish)


Sexy ass lizard man. :zayn3

10/10 choice here


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Velma


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Even though mai waifus / mai haremu consists of RL bishes, I'm gonna say the following vidya game chicks have a special place in my heart because of their personalities and / or backstories:

Zelda (specifically the very first Zelda / the one from The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword):










Calista (The Last Story):










Syrenne (The Last Story):










Mirania (The Last Story):










Rosalina (The Super Mario series):










Samus Aran (The Metroid series):










Palutena (The Kid Icarus series):











Spoiler: lel















Fiora (Xenoblade):










Melia Antiqua (Xenoblade):










Sharla (Xenoblade):










Lucina (Fire Emblem: Awakening):










Honorable mentions:

Bayonetta (The Bayonetta series):










Shantae (The Shantae series):


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Anime/Manga:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw a picture of some woman cosplayed as Yennifer of Vengerberg from the witcher and JFC it was godly.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

A few more to add from my previous list...









Lana from Archer









Hinata from Naruto (love this cosplay pic)









Jasmine from Aladdin









Poison Ivy from Batman









Naga the Serpent from Slayers









Juri from Street Fighter









Raven from Teen Titans









Kukaku from Bleach









Ogiue from Genshiken


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

My waifu is CC from Code Geass:










My husbando is Pikachu: 










Don't judge me on the mouse. He's fucking amazing.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Gotta say, Bulma from DBZ is rather hot!

Lola from Space Jam, anyone?










You know you would!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Top Tier Waifus....*
































*and of course the new Queen of /a/*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Botch-Sensei said:


> *and of course the new Queen of /a/*


Ain't that the love nectar bitch? :jay


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> Gotta say, Bulma from DBZ is rather hot!
> 
> Lola from Space Jam, anyone?
> 
> ...


Since I'm not a furfag, I'm gonna have to say no. :favre2

However, she was a pretty damn good role model for girls in Space Jam. Shame that they FUBAR'd her character in The Looney Tunes Show by making her ditzy clown that was thirsty for Bugs 24/7.

:mj2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

chemical said:


> My husbando is Pikachu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I have to remind you about a certain Tiny Mouse Pokeyman?










;3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Since I'm not a furfag, I'm gonna have to say no. :favre2
> 
> However, she was a pretty damn good role model for girls in Space Jam. Shame that they FUBAR'd her character in The Looney Tunes Show by making her ditzy clown that was thirsty for Bugs 24/7.
> 
> :mj2


They didn't FUBAR her character in the Looney Tunes show, they gave her a character. Lola in Space Jam was generic as all hell and didn't even act like a Looney Tune character.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cortana bruh


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I've always had a thing for Liara T'soni from Mass Effect.












Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> That dude has a huge beak imo


You know what they say about dudes with large shnozzles :brie


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> You know what they say about dudes with large shnozzles :brie


They have a good sense of smell.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Souljah Boy said:


> Cortana bruh


Gives new meaning to the term interface


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> They have a good sense of smell.


:heston


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

This seems like a Hentai thread :lol. I think it is because I see @Shala☆Frost & @Soul Cat being tagged in this :mj

LeBlanc from Final Fantasy:










Cosplay image tho :lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

virus21 said:


> They didn't FUBAR her character in the Looney Tunes show, they gave her a character. Lola in Space Jam was generic as all hell and didn't even act like a Looney Tune character.


They gave her an embarrassing character in TLTS. If they added _some_ of that trademark LT zaniness to further spice up her personality, I definitely would've been on board with that. Instead, they made her a thirsty, scatterbrained stalker and if that wasn't enough, they had Bugs become totally indifferent to her advances throughout the majority of the show.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> :heston


:mj


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Rival Schools Kyoko is MILF hot*


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Aww man, I have plenty but for now I'll say Itachi Uchiha and Left 4 Dead 2's Nick and Ellis



















And Trunks from DBZ 










I may be back to post even more sexy men :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> They gave her an embarrassing character in TLTS. If they added _some_ of that trademark LT zaniness to further spice up her personality, I definitely would've been on board with that. Instead, they made her a thirsty, scatterbrained stalker and if that wasn't enough, they had Bugs become totally indifferent to her advances throughout the majority of the show.


Bugs was indifferent to a lot of things in that show. And it got better when he and Lola became a actual couple.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Bugs was indifferent to a lot of things in that show. And it got better when he and Lola became a actual couple.


Bugs' nonchalant attitude being cranked up to 11 also bugged (8*D) me a bit too. Oh well, I guess we'll have to agree to disagree and just concede that we've got better things to do on here, like post pictures of English, buxom and apple-bottomed bishes in the celebrities thread.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Bugs' nonchalant attitude being cranked up to 11 also bugged (8*D) me a bit too. Oh well, I guess we'll have to agree to disagree and just concede that we've got better things to do on here, like post pictures of English, buxom and apple-bottomed bishes in the celebrities thread.


Sounds good to me


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's what is wrong with video games today: there's no dominatrix for a last boss.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chun-Li from Street fighter

Orihime Inoue, Yoruichi Shihoin, Retsu Unohana, Rukia Kuchiki and Rangiku Matsumoto from Bleach

Shirley, Euphemia, Milly Ashford and C.C from Code Geass

Faye Valentine from Cowboy Bebop

Bulma and Android 18 from the Dragonball Franchise

Aeris and Tifa from Final Fantasy 7

Yuna and Rikku from Final Fantasy X

I have TOO many to choose from


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A few more









Frosta









Castaspella









Rosalina









Rei Ayanami









Fumina Hoshino









Yoko Littner


----------

